# Tar Paper or Rosin Paper



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

I always use 15# tar paper under my hardwood installs, but I have had one customer request that i use rosin paper under their hardwood, since that is what is under the hardwood in the rest of their home. 

I have recently seen several installs with Rosin paper and personally would never use the stuff. 

I mean is there really a point to putting rosin paper down. i cant imagine it would do much.

just trying to educate myself.:thumbsup:


----------



## NEhardwoodfloor (Feb 5, 2011)

Supposed to cut back on sqweaks. Tar paper is to add some moisture resistance.
Around here the wood gets delivered with HD paper that's black but more the thickess of rosin. And best part is it's non marking. I hate rubbing the wall with tar paper while putting it down.









They've even del. It with a hard film like plastic sheet. Kind of like a roll of photo paper!


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

FHS said:


> one customer request that i use rosin paper.


Reminds me of a Zig Ziglar type quote.
"You can get everything in life that you want if you will just give people what they want." 
:thumbup:​


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Tar paper over unheated space like crawl spaces, rosin paper everywhere else. The purpose of the rosin paper is to seperate the wood to wood contact that will for sure cause squeeks.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I framed many homes with double plywood for sub-floor, using both products over the years.

I've seen instances where the paper can cause a crackling sound, which I assume was from the asphalt sticking to the plywood and releasing when movement occurs.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Personally I don't trust any of those, I use Aquabar underlayment only. In the past I used to able to get wax paper.
The pic above by NEhardwood is by the same company."Fortifiber".


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

Great responses, I am understanding more now. Am i going to hurt anything by continuing to use the tar paper? I am going to try to find a supplier for hardwood specific paper.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

FHS said:


> Am i going to hurt anything by continuing to use the tar paper?


No, just your back,tar paper is heavy.:lol: 
Just be sure it was not under soaking rain by the lumber yard! it gets really heavy when it is wet.(can't tell by looking and feeling though)


----------



## Floor Doc (Jan 14, 2011)

and it doubled in price since last summer .
I to use Aqua Bar B


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

I was just looking at the Aquabar B, looks like a killer product to use. I am goin to get some ordered for my next hardwod job that i just lined up a few minutes ago.


----------



## InterCounty (Apr 27, 2010)

pinwheel said:


> Tar paper over unheated space like crawl spaces, rosin paper everywhere else. The purpose of the rosin paper is to seperate the wood to wood contact that will for sure cause squeeks.



Ditto. 

...and here I thought I was just letting the wood 'slide' into place easier  ..jk

However, I dont think either "really" do too much. Ive seen cupping on floors where tar, rosin and/or plastic have been put down.
Besides being the "right" thing to do, it just makes the customer feel good that you tried.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Under normal conditions you don't need paper...but according to industry standards it's always being used. Talking to old timers, they say that they use the paper for 2 reasons, keep the dust down and it helps to slide the flooring better when they pull it together and nail it off. If you have a wet basement or a crawl space where high moisture is present, that problem should be corrected by other means, don't rely on the paper. 
As Tar paper goes, I never seen it being used under hardwood.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

may have been more important when laying over t&g pine or spruce sub floors to prevent possible sap pockets from adhearing to the finish floor and to control the amount of debris that can sift through


----------



## Groutthecrack (Feb 25, 2011)

Aqua Bar is the way to go. We only use Aqua Bar under all our hardwood installations.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

astor said:


> Personally I don't trust any of those, I use Aquabar underlayment only. In the past I used to able to get wax paper.
> The pic above by NEhardwood is by the same company."Fortifiber".


aquabar b or "kraft paper" as some call it around here, is good stuff. to me it combines the advantage of rosin paper with some peace of mind that you get from the felt paper. it's also lighter and doesn't leave marks.
another advantage of putting down kraft paper or rosin paper besides the squeaks is that you can slide the flooring around easier.


----------

